#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Валпола Рахула "Алая-виджняна — сознание-хранилище"

## Юй Кан

*АЛАЯ-ВИДЖНЯНА — СОЗНАНИЕ-ХРАНИЛИЩЕ*
_Досточтимый д-р Валпола Рахула_*
В буддийской школе Йогачара (Виджнянавада) _алая-виджняна_ является одним из самых важных учений, разработанным Асангой (IV век н.э.). Он делит _виджняна-скандху_ (группу сознания), пятую из пяти групп-скандх, на три различных аспекта или слоя, а именно: _читту, манас и виджняну_. В тхеравадинской Типитаке, а также в палийских комментариях эти три термина — читта, манас, виджняна — рассматриваются как синонимы, обозначающие одно и то же. Сарвастивада также полагает их синонимами. Даже Ланкаватара сутра [«Сутра явления [Благого Закона] на Ланке»], будучи текстом исключительно махаянским, называет их синонимами, хотя их раздельные функции упоминаются в других местах той же сутры. Васубанду тоже рассматривает их в своей Вимшатика-виджняпти-матрата-сиддхи [«Обоснование [учения о] не более чем представлении в двадцати строфах»] как синонимы. Поскольку любой из этих трёх терминов — читта, манас, виджняна — обозначает определённый аспект, хотя и не все аспекты, пятой группы виджняна-скандхи, они могут приблизительно рассматриваться как синонимы.

Однако, согласно Асанге, читта, манас и виджняна являются тремя разными и отличающимися друг от друга аспектами виджняна-скандхи. Он определяет эту группу следующим образом:

«Что собой представляет группа сознания (виджняна-скандха)? Это ум (читта), мыслящий орган (манас) и сознание (виджняна).
А что такое ум (читта)? Это алая-виджняна (сознание-хранилище), содержащая все семена (_сарва-биджака_), оплодотворённые отпечатками (впечатлениями) (_васана-парибхавита_) групп (_скандх_), элементов (_дхату_) и сфер (_аятана_) ...
Что такое мыслящий орган (манас)? Это объект алая-виджняны, неизменно обладающий природой представления о себе (самомнения) (_манья-атмака_), связанного с четырьмя загрязнениями, а именно: с ложным видением самости (_атма-дришти_), любовью к себе (_атма-снеха_), самодовольством (_асми-мана_) и неведением (_авидья_)...
Что такое сознание (_виджняна_)? Оно состоит из шести [тел или] групп сознания (_шад виджняна-кая_), а именно: сознаний зрения (_чакшур-виджняна_), слуха (_шротра_), обоняния (_гхрана_), вкуса (_джихва_), осязания (_кая_) и мышления (_мано-виджняна_)».

Таким образом, можно заметить, что виджняна предстаёт простой реакцией или откликом органов чувств, вступающих в контакт с внешними объектами. Это самый верхний или поверхностный аспект или слой виджняна-скандхи. Манас является аспектом её мыслительного действия: мышления, рассуждения, зарождения идей и т.д. Ум-читта, называемый здесь алая-виджняной, представляет собой глубочайший, прекраснейший и тончайший аспект или слой группы сознания. Он содержит все следы или впечатления от прошлых действий и все благие и неблагие будущие потенциальные возможности. В Самдхи-нирмочана сутре [«Сутра разъяснения скрытого смысла»] также говорится, что алая-виджняна называется читтой (тиб. sems).

Обычно считается, что алая-виджняна — исключительно махаянская концепция и о ней невозможно ничего найти в Хинаяне. Но в своём труде Махаяна-самграха [«Краткое изложение [сущности] Махаяны»] Асанга говорит, что в Шравакаяне (= Хинаяне) упоминаются синонимы (_парьяя_) алая-виджняны, и ссылается на период в Екоттара-агаме [«Собрание наставлений с возрастающей нумерацией»], гласящий: «Людям (_праджа_) нравится алая (_алая-рата_), они любят алаю (_алая-рама_), услаждаются алаей (_алая-саммудита_), предаются алае (_алая-абхирата_). Когда Дхарма проповедуется для разрушения алаи, они хотят слушать (_су-шрушанти_) и отворяют свои уши (_шротрам авададханти_), стремятся к совершенному знанию (_аджна-читтам упастхапаянти_) и следуют пути Истины (_дхарма-анудхарма-пратипанна_). Когда Татхагата появляется в мире (_прадурбхава_), в мире появляется эта изумительная (_ашчарья_), прекрасная (_адбхута_) Дхарма».

Э. Ламотт отождествляет этот отрывок из Екоттарагамы со следующим периодом на пали в Ангуттара-никае (II, с.131): _Alayarama bhikkhave paja alayarata alayasammudita, sa Tathagatena analaye dhamme desiyamane sussuyati sotam odahati annacittam upattapeti. Tathagatassa bhikkhave arahato sammasambuddhassa patubhava ayam pathamo acchariyo abbhuto dhammo patubhavati_. 

Кроме этого периода из Ангуттары, термин «алая» в том же смысле встречается ещё в нескольких местах Палийского канона. Палийские комментарии толкуют этот термин как «привязанность к пяти чувственным удовольствиям», и не более того. Но это также аспект алая-виджняны.

В Ланкаватара сутре термин «татхагата-гарбха» используется как синоним алая-виджняны и описывается как «светящийся по своей природой» (_практи-прабхасвара_) и «чистый по своей природе» (_практи-паришуддха_), но представляющийся нечистым, «поскольку запятнан посторонними загрязнениями» (_аганту-клешопаклиштатая_). В Ангуттара-никае ум-читта описывается как «светящийся» (_пабхассара_), но «запятнанный посторонними незначительными загрязнениями» (_агантукехи упаккилесехи упаккилиттхам_). Здесь можно заметить, что алая-виджняна (или _татхагата-гарбха_) и читта описываются почти одними и теми же терминами. Мы уже видели ранее, что Самдхи-нирмочана сутра говорит, что алаявиджняна также называется «читта». О том же упоминает и Асанга.

Именно эта алая-виджняна или читта являются тем, что люди принимают за свои «душу», «я», «эго» или _атман_. Но необходимо помнить, в качестве конкретного примера, как один из учеников Будды, Сати, толковал _винняна_ (санскр. _виджняна_) именно в этом смысле, и Будда осудил его за это ложное воззрение.

Нирвана достигается благодаря «обращению алая-виджняны» (_ашрая-паравритти_: букв. «обращение основы»). Та же идея передаётся выражением _алая-самуггхата_ или «искоренение алаи», использующемся в палийском каноне как синоним нирваны. Здесь следует также помнить, что еще одним синонимом нирваны является _ан-алая_ («не-алая»).

_Алая-виджняна-паравритти_ иногда называют также «обращением семян» (_биджа-паравритти_). Биджа здесь означает «семена» омрачений (_самклешика-дхарма-биджа_), служащие причиной продолжения сансары. Благодаря «обращению семян» достигается нирвана. Опять же, палийский термин _кхина-биджа_, использующийся для обозначения араханта, чьи семена омрачений уничтожены, выражает ту же идею.

Таким образом, можно удостовериться, что, пусть и не будучи еще разработана так, как в Махаяне, первоначальная идея алая-виджняны присутствовала уже в палийском каноне Тхеравады.

———————————————————————————————————
* Валпола Рахула (Walpola Rahula, 1907-1997) — шри-ланкийский буддийский монах, активно распространявший буддизм Тхеравады в Соединенных Штатах и Канаде.
В 1964 году, когда в США еще не было никаких буддийских храмов, досточтимый Рахула стал первым буддийским монахом, ставшим профессором в Северо-Западном Университете. Председатель кафедры Изучения Истории Религий этого престижного университета, доктор Эдмунд Перри, высоко оценил книгу Валполы Рахулы «Чему учил Будда», которая впоследствии стала всемирно известной и была основной для изучения во всех американских университетах более чем 30 лет.
Валпола Рахула уделял много внимания проблеме адекватного восприятия религий, особенно — различных религий, когда одна из религий находится в культурной среде другой религии. Он много работал на кафедре Сравнительного Религиоведения. Кроме того, он строил буддийские храмы по всему западному побережью Америки, на сегодняшний день их насчитывается более 500.

Пер. с англ. — Юй Кан.
Источник: http://www.purifymind.com/StoreCon.htm 
Источник биогр. справки об авторе — сетевые публикации .

----------

Aion (29.01.2015), Chhyu Dorje (23.01.2018), Dechen Norzang (29.01.2015), Kit (29.01.2015), Lanky (02.02.2015), Shus (29.01.2015), Ануруддха (29.01.2015), Балдинг (29.01.2015), Кеин (02.09.2019), Михаил_ (08.03.2016), Сергей Хос (28.01.2015), Сергей Ч (28.01.2015), Фомина (02.09.2019)

----------

